# Teaching > General Teaching >  Literary effect?

## Albus Dumbledore

...........

----------


## Il Penseroso

Sounds like more than the effect the words themselves create, but the way their arrangement effects a reader's response and how grammar contributes to this.

I can't think of very good examples at the moment, but perhaps think of old school verse and how the syntax is often inverted to give it "poetic" effect and to fit the rhyme scheme. Today, such uses seem archaic and pretentious.

Not a great example, and I'm not sure that actually helps you, but anyhow, good luck.

----------


## byquist

Sounds like your prof. or teacher may be spoofing you. Let us know if this question is legit, and what it means when you find out. I look forward to see what others here can make of this assignment.

----------


## byquist

thefreedictionary.com has a good definition of that word "deici-whatever"

----------


## blazeofglory

Something unsaid has strong effects than things said

----------

